# It's Slowly Coming Out...Obama Was A Criminal Set Up In The White House ...!



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

*This is one more rotten to the core apple exposed.....*

*It's going to come out that Obama's administration was basically a*
*criminal operation that was run out of the White House along side *
*of the criminal Democratic Party....*

*I've said for a long time that his administration was hell bent on *
*corrupting and destroying the American system and Implementing the *
*Global Political system also refereed to as the THE NEW WORLD ORDER....*

*He was the front man to be used to implement these systems....*
*And what better way than to use massive amounts of foreign cash to win*
*his first and second Presidencies....*




https://www.wsj.com/articles/former-rap-artist-indicted-for-obama-2012-campaign-donations-11557522077



*The current POTUS has shaken up the system that previous Presidents*
*had set in motion.....That's one of the biggest reasons Lefty, Liberal, Progressive, Socialist, Communists hate him so....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)




----------

